# Greater K.C.



## sparxmith (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi, everyone!

I'm currently running a game 3.5 FR campaign and I'm seeking new players.  The campaign is serious roleplay, stupidity/poor roleplay  is punished.  If you're mature, or mature for your age, and would like to play, please email me.  We use the 3.5 rule exclusively, and CN, and evil alignments are not allowed.  (For that matter, playing a neutral character is generally frowned upon.)



My email address is welder12@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Sparxmith


----------



## sparxmith (Oct 30, 2003)

=-)

                          Test Bump

                                 (-8


----------



## sparxmith (May 7, 2004)

*Bump!*

Hey guys, still looking for players.  If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## Liquidsabre (May 8, 2004)

Where in KC do you play? I'll be moving to Lenexa here pretty soon and wouldn't mind joining a new grup to play in.


----------



## sparxmith (May 8, 2004)

Right now, I'm DM'ing a campaign in the Northland but it's full.  I'm looking to start a second campaign.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Liquidsabre (May 11, 2004)

Yup, I'm interested. If you have the time and inclination sparxmith, feel free to email me all about it: bachelor333@hotmail.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

I'm originally from Kansas City and have hopes to be back there in a year and a half...  I know it's a long way out, and not helpful at all, but I'm interested in tracking this topic to see if there is anyone else from the area shows up.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey guys, check this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80056&highlight=kansas+city

For information about the potential upcoming Kansas City Game Day event.


----------



## sparxmith (Jun 2, 2004)

Liquidsabre,

For some reason, I can't email you.  I use hotmail also, and whenever I try to send a message to you, nothing happens.

Anyway,  I'm thinking a monday night game.  I work for a pizza joint and thee weekends are always busy for me.  Let me know if this is good for you or not.

Sincerely,

Sparxmith


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey there sparx, sorry bout the email. I've been offline for the last 2-3weeks with the new move and my box has been full, likely many things got bounced during the period, heh.

Mondays are alright with me and my account is accepting emails again, so no worries there. I'd love to hear an update now that I've got "ears" again lol.

Cheers!


----------



## d20fool (Jun 10, 2004)

*South of KC?*

We have a game one hour south of KC in Clinton on Sundays.  If anyone is out this way, please send me a line.


----------

